# When do they eat solids?



## Southdown (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't remember when my lambs last year began to eat hay and grain?  Was it about a month of age?  When can I feed them grain as a supplement?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 1, 2012)

My two lambs, the bottle baby and the outside one both started eating hay first after about 3 weeks, then at about a month starting eating everything else in sight, grain, grass, hay string,  haha.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Normally sheep producers put out creepfeed (grain and high quality hay) when the oldest lambs are two to three weeks old. Lambs as young as a day old will nibble on whatever mom eats, but they can't digest it at such a young age. Eating grain helps develop the rumen and helps the lambs grow faster.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 1, 2012)

In my experience, the 1st few lambs don't really start eating grain (they will nibble on hay with their moms) until they are 2 or 3 weeks, but the younger lambs learn from the older ones and start eating grain sooner. I start putting a little grain in the creep when the 1st lambs are a week or so.


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 1, 2012)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> In my experience, the 1st few lambs don't really start eating grain (they will nibble on hay with their moms) until they are 2 or 3 weeks, but the younger lambs learn from the older ones and start eating grain sooner. I start putting a little grain in the creep when the 1st lambs are a week or so.


Me too


----------

